# Dangers of green lasers E.g.



## recharged (Jan 22, 2006)

*David Copperfield *

A short clip of his show. I still believe his greatest illusion was the one he pulled with - Claudia Schiffer - :mecry: being that he actually convinced her to date him


*Dangers of a green laser:*
David Copperfield


----------



## bkkd (Jan 22, 2006)

somebody needs to check and see if he has 666 on the back of his noggin.....................


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 22, 2006)

Howly cow!!!!! how did he do that!!!!??? I hope someday he would write a book before he dies telling his secrets

Thanks for the link


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jan 23, 2006)

wouldn't the laser have an exit beam if it were cutting through him?

Anyway, how powerful do you reckon the laser was? 100mw?, 300mw?

Sometimes i wish i could do something like that, when i need to be in two places at once


----------



## cosine (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty cool!


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 8, 2006)

i have a very basic question on green lasers. I just got on on ebay and was wondering if you could tell me anytinhg about it. it's a 500mw..uses one 123a to power it. Any clue how this thing will work? I have yet to receive it but need to know what i could light up with it


----------



## DarkLight (Feb 8, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> i have a very basic question on green lasers. I just got on on ebay and was wondering if you could tell me anytinhg about it. it's a 500mw..uses one 123a to power it. Any clue how this thing will work? I have yet to receive it but need to know what i could light up with it


 


err maybe 5 mw or 50mw but 500mw?......

You and anyone near it will need laser goggles if it "really" is 500mw..


----------



## KBlaserman (Feb 8, 2006)

Hhahahahah, that is most certainly fake, the laser was most likely about 50 - 100mW, there was lots of fog as you see, and you would need about 1W to cut the skin with any sort of speed and much stronger to take out BONES. Not to mention it would need to be the size of a minivan...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 9, 2006)

Hah!  Great illusion !!! Thanks for the clip.


----------



## Caustic (Feb 9, 2006)

KBlaserman said:


> Hhahahahah, that is most certainly fake, the laser was most likely about 50 - 100mW, there was lots of fog as you see, and you would need about 1W to cut the skin with any sort of speed and much stronger to take out BONES. Not to mention it would need to be the size of a minivan...


 
I bet you were a fun kid to hang out with when you were growing up.

I bet you told the whole kindergarden class there was no Santa Claus too.

I remember 2 years ago Valintines day I took my wife to see David Copperfield. It was our first date. The shows he puts on are amazing. I highly recommend going if you get the chance.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 9, 2006)

news flash: i check and the spec's are "5mW 532nM 5 mW 532 nM".. don't know where I got the 500MW from lol


----------



## PhantomZ (Feb 10, 2006)

can anyone copy and paste the link to the video again pls? for some reason it wont load for me......


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 15, 2006)

ok, got the green laser. it WAY WAY too bright for indoor use. WHne used outside I feel like i'm going to get arrested. 

Does anyone know if it is dangeros to look at the beam(not aimed at eyes)? I can tell you your eyes feel funny after... no good


----------



## nero_design (Feb 15, 2006)

*Manzerick: If the laser you purchased was rated at <5mW, and it is a green coloured beam/dot (532nm), then you will find that it is indeed brighter than your old red laser pointers but it is considered to be "fairly safe" for typical use as a 'pointer' (hence it should carry a 'Warning/Caution' label rather than a 'Danger' label). You should of course avoid pointing it directly at anyone or any other living thing as prolonged direct eye exposure to a 5mW green laser (eg, pointing it towards a person's eye) is not a sensible or safe thing to do. An accidental flash from such a <5mW laser is unlikely to do any harm. Being under <5mW makes this a Class 3A laser.

Looking at both the dot or the beam on a Class 3A laser is fine (assuming the beam and dot are pointed away from your eyes). You cannot suffer from any effects from looking at the dot on a wall or the beam in the air from this laser (as determined by the Board of Radiological Health).

These things are pretty cool and have many many practical applications and uses.*


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 16, 2006)

i checked it and it does have a "dange label"... should i be concerned? My eyes hurt when just kinda looking @ the beam or dot...


----------



## AJ_Dual (Feb 16, 2006)

The pure single wavelength nature of laser light can be bothersome to some people.

The pure frequency only stimulates the green cells in you retina, whereas most any natural or unregulated light source has some spill-over into other frequencies. Having only one color stimulated so strongly can produce a sort of optical "funny bone" effect, and make you feel uncomfortable or even slightly ill.

That has nothing to do with whether or not the actual milliwats is in the harmful range or not.

You could send it, postage paid, to one of the members who has a laser meter and they can tell you exactly how bright it is.


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank You! Shipping it may be something I may do just to know

Would I have light sensitivity to other green material after using the laser? It seemed to me that greens were much more pale green and stuff that was black was kind of green. I may just be overanalyzing it but you can never be too careful with your eyes.

It does run on 1 Cr123a.... has some serious power... don't want to mess around like I do with the U2...


----------



## Manzerick (Feb 21, 2006)

Can your eyes adjust to a laser? My eyes don't seem as effected a week later... I even put a new 123A in to make sure it wasn't just losing power...


----------



## Athoul (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe they can adjust, as after a period of use the beam seems less bright even though it registers the same on a laser meter. What is happening is that due to the pure frequency of the laser light, all your green cones in your eyes are firing when vewing the light while your other rods/cones do not. I think the brain is somehow adjusting to the brightness and so it seems somewhat less bright after awhile. I'm not an eye specialist sorry I can't give a more accurate response, but this is my thoughts on this.


----------



## SuperNinja (Mar 5, 2006)

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1132124400/Magician_Splits_Himself_InTwo


----------

